#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Kann mir jemand meinen OP-Bericht übersetzen? >

## MissMelicious92

Ich hatte einen Autounfall- Zustand nach Polytrauma..
Über meine Knochenbrüche und die Hauttransplantation weiß ich bescheid aber ich hatte auch einige Innere Verletzungen und weiß nur das die Bauchdecke gerissen war und wohl am Darm was kaputt gegangen ist.
Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der mir verständlich erklären kann was genau wie verletzt war und was gemacht wurde?.. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich endlich GENAU bescheid wüsste was bei der OP passiert ist..

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Auch hier fehlt der Op-Bericht zum übersetzen

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
Du übersetze Dir Mal die Diagnose, wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest, dann melde Dich nochmals. 
Polarraums mit traumatischer Verletzung des unteren Dünndarm und des aufsteigenden Dickdarms. (Das ist der Teil des Dickdarms, der in Deinem rechten Bauch liegt.)
Großer Riss im der die Organe umhüllender Haut im Bereich des Dünndarms. Bluterguss hinter dem Bauchraum. Traumatische Verletzung der rechten Seite der  Bauchdecke. 
lG gisie

----------


## gisie63

Wenn Dir die Übersetzung ausreichend ist, werde ich den Arztbrief löschen. Dein kompletter Name, Geburtstag, Klinik, Namen der Ärzte sind darin enthaltenen.
LG gisie

----------


## MissMelicious92

Dankeschön

----------

